# Info on Two Seat Tricycle?



## Gari (Jun 14, 2017)

Just picked this Two Seat Tricycle up today but can't find any info on it.  Looks to have a M on the hubcap


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 14, 2017)

Gari said:


> Just picked this Two Seat Tricycle up today but can't find any info on it.  Looks to have a M on the hubcapView attachment 481369



 You might have better luck on this site. http://www.tricyclefetish.com/


----------



## Gari (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 15, 2017)

Kinda looks homemade to me?


----------

